
Manage your tasks with Google - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/10/manage-your-tasks-with-google.html
======
nswanberg
This has a clean interface and works well from my phone.

"We have more features in the pipeline..."

I hope that includes an API or an application for offline use. There are
already a few Android task applications but I wasn't taken with any of them.

